

GetTexty.com: Simple mass texting - Node.js, Socket.io, Stripe, Mongo, Twillio - TinyFactory
https://gettexty.com
We are on a micro startup kick right now experimenting with dead simple MVPs.  GetTexty.com was built on a custom rolled Node.js framework we call Gin (more to come later).  Text messaging is not glamorous, but playing with all the new tech is.  ;-) Would love some feedback.
======
objectReason
I love the simplicity. Are you guys using express on the back end? I noticed
that there are no standard requests going through for submitting forms. How
did you guys accomplish that? Keep up the good work!

~~~
msacca
No, we're using a custom framework on the backend. We call it "Gin." The form
submission is something we've been playing with for a while - We do the form
submissions through a socket to increase performance and make the user
experience lightening fast.

